# Is it firring or Furring? Carpenters Apprentice Book



## bobhs (Jan 30, 2007)

I see architects using the word furring a lot.

I always thought the word for wood strips to Fir out were spelled firring, presumably because the original wood used was fir.

Ledger boards were rough sawn (1 x 6 or 1x8) that were fir also.

Does anyone know the origin? The dictionaries say it is archaic and see "furring"

I hate to see words in the trade changed or misued (like "muntin and mullion)

Aside: In the late 1960's (I'm dating myself here) the Carpenters Union had a brown apprentice ship manual. The thing was awesome. I lost or heaved mine some years ago and would love to buy another one.

Anyone got one for sale?

I think firring was spelled w/ an "i" in the glossary of that book and the wood was referred to.

Thanks

Bob Higgins-steele (etymologist woodworker?)


----------



## Scott Young (Dec 23, 2005)

i have seen it spelled furring mostly, but i have seen it spelled firring. don't know which is right...never really given it much thought.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Furring

http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/furring


----------



## bobhs (Jan 30, 2007)

*I looked it up too*

dayspring. 

Thanks

I am aware of that definition. I am looking for the origin. The origin is something that is not mentioned in that or other definitions I have seen.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

This will help you with you're other dilemma. Easier than me typing it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mullion


----------

